# Weeds



## kbrown (Jan 9, 2008)

I need company to help a guy out I did a pond few yrs ago he let it go it has a lot of weeds n it and he want it clean up who should I recommend to him he in Miami county New Carlisle area thx


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

kbrown said:


> I need company to help a guy out I did a pond few yrs ago he let it go it has a lot of weeds n it and he want it clean up who should I recommend to him he in Miami county New Carlisle area thx[/QUOTE
> 
> ATAC would be happy to help-- we offer a free property survey and can give you a management quote based on what we see along with any other recommendations. Let me know if you have any further questions. My number is 937-604-5851.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

kbrown said:


> I need company to help a guy out I did a pond few yrs ago he let it go it has a lot of weeds n it and he want it clean up who should I recommend to him he in Miami county New Carlisle area thx


ATAC would be a perfect choice for him.


----------



## kbrown (Jan 9, 2008)

I gave him the number also I have another guy just ask for it so u should have two new customers soon


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## murphy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

why would you wan to get rid of what makes a healthy pond?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

murphy13 said:


> why would you wan to get rid of what makes a healthy pond?


Because too many weeds inhibit fish growth, make fishing difficult, and can result in DO crashes/fish kills when large quantities of weeds die off from natural events.


----------

